# Drip system



## pothead4life (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a quick question can i use my drip system for flowering?

I started growing by watching Mr green on youtube and i did everything he was doing. I am doing great so far but it is time to flower and i don't want to build a new system (ebb&flow) can i stay with my drip system or do i need a new method?


----------



## brushybill (Dec 15, 2008)

you can stay with the system you have , but i would increase the  flow rate in flower by either more frequent waterings or lengthening the time your pump is on, fyi, i have a flood table that i use with drippers for veg , then by changing one hose i can convert it to an ebb/flow system,for flowering, works great
   good luck


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah its easy but i got a little water pump only 40gph it doesn't have enough pressure to fill the tub up and i am using the good one is in the veg room where i got a few Lady's going on  

I guess i got to get me a bigger pump or like you said set the watering more often

and i got one stupid question why are my Lady's looking bushy and like a christmas tree, when i am seeing alot of pics on here more  stretched and less leaves


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 15, 2008)

I will post some pics up tomorrow i don't got the camera here but i take some pics of my home made drip system and my new flower room where i got my first 4 Lady's


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2008)

You could turn that into a Ebb and Flow pretty easy,,right?


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 15, 2008)

mine is a 3ft by 2ft tub with 8 4inch rockwool cubes and i have a water pump hooked to a 8 way dripper but its something similar to that pic you got


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 15, 2008)

here is the drips system i got hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFNrHQObfgY&feature=related

and here is the ebb&flow i need to make once i get a bigger water pump hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNXG5sfWwHs&feature=related


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 16, 2008)

As I was talking about getting a new water pump last night my pump in the flower room must of been braking down. When i walked in my grow room today i saw my Lady's limp and dried out. I got sick to my stomach. I watered them asap. I had to go to work today right after that so i didn't have no time to go get a new water pump. So i just gonna hand water them till tomorrow

here are a few pics tell me what you guys think, is my first time


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Dec 16, 2008)

I would just get a bigger pump and convert to Ebb'n'flo. But, drip is nice. Some people prefer drip, especially seen more in commercial production using slabs of coco or rockwool where they do drain to waste.

I'd say for a flowering system where you are recirculating, flood it. Bite the bullet and buy a new pump. They're not that expensive.


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah thats what i got to do get a new water pump and convert to ebb&flow

here is the drip system in my veg room where i got a bigger pump and no problems with it whats so ever
​


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like my closet! nice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2008)

I see some of your roots sticking out the bottom of the cubes. I thought light and roots dont mix? I am thinking about going to a drip system and was woundering about that. Also,,how long does your pump stay on at a time, and how many times a day? Why is there green alge on the top of the cubes?  Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 20, 2008)

so why change too ebb and flow from a drip system ? is their some major difference using drip in flower period ?
i just got a wilma pod drip system thats why i ask


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 23, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I see some of your roots sticking out the bottom of the cubes. I thought light and roots dont mix? I am thinking about going to a drip system and was woundering about that. Also,,how long does your pump stay on at a time, and how many times a day? Why is there green alge on the top of the cubes? Sorry about all the questions.


 
I like the drip system is easy, just set the timer for 3 times a day 15 mins each time. The green alge is from light hitting the water/nuts.

now i just got my ebb&flow set 2 times a day 5 mins each. I got a big water pump and it fills the whole tub in 2 mins.


----------



## KADE (Dec 24, 2008)

I would use the same system you have. No point in ruining a good thing... or wasting unneeded money. A drip system will last for years if you clean out the lines good every couple grows.




			
				pothead4life said:
			
		

> I have a quick question can i use my drip system for flowering?
> 
> I started growing by watching Mr green on youtube and i did everything he was doing. I am doing great so far but it is time to flower and i don't want to build a new system (ebb&flow) can i stay with my drip system or do i need a new method?


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 24, 2008)

pothead4life said:
			
		

> Yeah thats what i got to do get a new water pump and convert to ebb&flow
> 
> 
> here is the drip system in my veg room where i got a bigger pump and no problems with it whats so ever
> ...


 
You could save your pump from working so hard by lifting the res closer to the tray.

Also installing a 12 or 13mm filter on the inlet side of an inline pump will also preserve it's life.  Grit is the enemy of magnetic driven pump impellers.


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 29, 2008)

pothead4life said:
			
		

> I have a quick question can i use my drip system for flowering?
> 
> I started growing by watching Mr green on youtube and i did everything he was doing. I am doing great so far but it is time to flower and i don't want to build a new system (ebb&flow) can i stay with my drip system or do i need a new method?


 
Ya man...Mr Green got me into the hydro grow.  I still watch those 9 clips on youtube....lol        You can stay with the drip set up you have now...just pump it up a tad.  Good luck with everything man.....PEACE


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the setup. I'm going ebb'n'flow and buying a grow tent for my mothers. My next grow will be so cool, so Mr. Green Style. :bong1:


----------

